# What can you run?



## redskies (Dec 1, 2008)

I am wondering what combination of appliances you can use with your average generator if the power was out. I haven't had to conserve electricity usage to just a few devices before and I know certain ones need a lot of energy to kick on but then decrease the usage after that. What about the water heater if you wanted hot water? How big of a load would a typical computer and CRT monitor add to it?


----------



## Nomad (Nov 2, 2008)

*power consumption.*

Check the label of any appliance. There will be a WATTS rating. The total watts rating of all equipment must be well below the total watts rating of the generator. Some devices have very high starting power requirements. Mostly those with motors. Once started, power requirements drop.

Most generators are rated at their peak load ability.. They can't run at that load very long. Be sure you check the constant duty load for your calculations.

Nomad


----------



## Dr. Know (Jan 31, 2009)

Nomad said:


> Check the label of any appliance. There will be a WATTS rating. The total watts rating of all equipment must be well below the total watts rating of the generator. Some devices have very high starting power requirements. Mostly those with motors. Once started, power requirements drop.
> 
> Most generators are rated at their peak load ability.. They can't run at that load very long. Be sure you check the constant duty load for your calculations.
> 
> Nomad


I have a 5200 watt generator with a 5 gal tank.
We run the:
46" big screen/direct TV (note do not allow you big screen to go idle. hummidity will set up in it and will damage it if the power is out for more that 4-5 days!)
refrig.
freezer
3 fans
two lights at night.
toaster, can operner,microwave when needed.
phone chargers
Q-beam rechargers

all this last for 22 hours per 5 gal of gas.


----------

